

Ask HN: Best cloud hosting service for Django - wallacrw

I had a related post on this a while back (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1436719), but I have a Django app (http://www.trendero.com/home) that I'd like to move to a cloud hosting service.  It's currently hosted with RackSpace, which is great but hundreds of dollars a month, and its traffic is such that I think it would be far cheaper (well under $100/month) on a cloud service.<p>I dig App Engine but am told that switching there would require a substantial rework of the Django models.  I'm not a developer, so I'll need either (i) help (my offer of free legal work for help, http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1436719, still stands!) or (ii) another option.<p>Do you have a favorite cloud hosting service for Django apps?  Any thoughts re: costs, switching, etc?<p>Thanks!
======
metamemetics
Hey. That USED to be the case that app engine required substantial rework.
However there are now no-sql libraries to make normal Django work. I also
think there was a summer of code project that might add no-sql support to the
django core eventually.

You should search around stackoverflow.com or hit up the #django on freenode
IRC. My advice is you need to look into how the django community is deploying
to app engine more closely.

edit: Dug through my bookmarks, this is what you need:
<http://www.allbuttonspressed.com/projects/djangoappengine>

If you still need assistance email me at dhllndr [at] gmail

~~~
wallacrw
This is awesome; thanks for sharing! I'll definitely reach out.

